# Talking Timeshares Episode 6 - American Express Marriott Bonvoy Card removes most valuable bonus for Timeshare Owners!



## TUGBrian (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## dsmrp (Jul 3, 2022)

We have the old Starwood Amex which became a Bonvoy Amex, for a $95 annual fee.
we never considered upgrading to the higher level Amex because we have Sapphire Reserve.
If Chase ever removes or changes the $300 travel credit, then we'll downgrade to the Sapphire Preferred.


----------

